# Using CIDR for Goats?



## BetterHensandGardens

Has anyone used the CIDR inserts on Nigerian Dwarf goats to bring all your goats into heat at the same time - so you can take them to visit the buck all at the same time for example?  I see CIDR sheep inserts in the supply catalogs, but can they be used for goats too - and do they have to be administered for the same amount of time? I can't seem to find them anywhere specifically for goats?  

A Boer breeder told me a couple of weeks ago that he used them and suggested them for our situation (we don't have our own buck yet) and it sounded like a perfect solution - but I can't find anything except for sheep.  Also, he said that they were administered for 10 days whereas all the sheep specific instructions say 5 days?  

The only thing I can seem to find online is "Eazi-Breed CIDR Sheep Insert" - contains .3 g Progesterone.  Use for induction of estrus in sheep when ewes do not have regular cycles outside the natural breeding season.  Administer one insert per ewe for 5 days."

I don't think I've seen this subject come up here before - anyone have experience with this?


----------



## DonnaBelle

This is all news to me, but then I learn something new about goats every single day!!

Dr. Sparks from OSU is working on something to get goats to come into heat, I do know that.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Renegade

The sheep inserts are what's used for goats. We use them on our Boer goats to schedule does for A.I. We leave them in for 7-9 days but I know some people leave them in for 14 days. I've never owned a miniature breed so I don't know how well they'll fit in small does. 

Donna


----------



## GLENMAR

I know this is an old thread. Does anyone know, if you leave them in for 14 days then remove them, do they need any injections? How soon can you breed?


----------



## Renegade

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I know this is an old thread. Does anyone know, if you leave them in for 14 days then remove them, do they need any injections? How soon can you breed?


I prefer to use PG 600 no matter how long you leave the CIDR in but I do quite a bit of AI. I guess I would say if you have easy access to a buck you could just pull the CIDR at 14 days and put her in with the buck. Most does will come into heat 24-48hrs afterward but I have seen a few that didn't come in for 5-7 days. We even had one doe that shipped in to be bred that never came into heat. 
Like everything else you'll find everyone has an opinion about this.

HTH

Donna


----------



## GLENMAR

My CIDRs are due to arrive tomorrow. Anyone think that it's too early to try them with Nubians?
I want to get my 2 girls bred and take the buck back to the breeder by Sept 15th.


----------



## Stacykins

The CIDR seems like such a cool idea to make sure a doe comes into heat. How long are the inserts good for, what is their shelf life? I mean, on Jeffers they come in packs of 20! I only have four goats, and only one doe I am struggling with getting bred. So I'd need, oh, five, max? to have on hand. Seriously, if anyone wants to split a new order on CIDRs, I'd be more than happy to paypal you the money for a few of them plus shipping costs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Renegade said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old thread. Does anyone know, if you leave them in for 14 days then remove them, do they need any injections? How soon can you breed?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use PG 600 no matter how long you leave the CIDR in but I do quite a bit of AI. I guess I would say if you have easy access to a buck you could just pull the CIDR at 14 days and put her in with the buck. Most does will come into heat 24-48hrs afterward but I have seen a few that didn't come in for 5-7 days. We even had one doe that shipped in to be bred that never came into heat.
> Like everything else you'll find everyone has an opinion about this.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Donna
Click to expand...

Last time I looked into buying PG 600, it was back ordered, Do you know if it is available at this time?


----------



## Renegade

We get it from Jeffers. I just checked and it says it's in stock.
When you're ready to use it you need to mix it and pull it all up into syringes and freeze what you don't use that day. Do not store or freeze  it in the bottle. We have Boer goats so we use between 1.25ml and 1.50ml per doe. We try to pull up about half the bottle 1.25ml and the other half 1.50ml. Once you draw out the PG 600 into each syringe make sure you draw up about 1ml of air so when you freeze it the medication has room to expand and doesn't leak out of the syringe. Put them in a baggy marked with the amount in the syringe and stand them up in the freezer until frozen. Once frozen you can lay them down. When you need to use one just pull it out of the freezer. They thaw 
quickly. Always give this IM. 

Donna


----------



## Renegade

Sorry. Was trying to edit my post. Guess I hit the wrong button.

Donna


----------



## GLENMAR

Thanks for the info. What is the shelf life in the freezer??


----------



## Renegade

I always use mine within 8-9 months but on avaerage you can figure a year. If you defrost one and don't use it throw it away. Do not refreeze.

Donna


----------



## GLENMAR

My CIDRs are in place.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> My CIDRs are due to arrive tomorrow. Anyone think that it's too early to try them with Nubians?
> I want to get my 2 girls bred and take the buck back to the breeder by Sept 15th.


*I just noticed my first girl came into heat this week. (Nubians) *


----------



## GLENMAR

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CIDRs are due to arrive tomorrow. Anyone think that it's too early to try them with Nubians?
> I want to get my 2 girls bred and take the buck back to the breeder by Sept 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> *I just noticed my first girl came into heat this week. (Nubians) *
Click to expand...

cool       I can't wait.


----------



## GLENMAR

My 14th day is Saturday. Do you all think I can pull out the CIDRs sooner?? I am just getting anxious.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would keep it in whatever the recommended length of time is.


----------



## GLENMAR

They worked like a charm. Both girls got bred on Sunday.


----------



## feathernfiber

To revive an old thread... I just ordered from PipeCreek Vet supply (pipevet.com) and was able to get the CIDRs singly for 4.85 each,  I believe. I also got the smaller of the two bottles of PG 600 for around $30 usd.  It has twenty doses. I'm only using it on two does. The shipping was 5.95 per order, which I thought was really good. PipeCreek sells the applicator gun for cidr insertion separately.  It's about $5.


----------



## GLENMAR

Really good. I did not know you could buy singles. I wish they had a longer shelf life. I am pulling my CIDRs and breeding the girls tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Mag42675

feathernfiber said:


> To revive an old thread... I just ordered from PipeCreek Vet supply (pipevet.com) and was able to get the CIDRs singly for 4.85 each,  I believe. I also got the smaller of the two bottles of PG 600 for around $30 usd.  It has twenty doses. I'm only using it on two does. The shipping was 5.95 per order, which I thought was really good. PipeCreek sells the applicator gun for cidr insertion separately.  It's about $5.



Okay guys. New to all this but getting ready for mynfirst attempt at a.i.

Do you need to do the PD 600 with the CIDR? ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------

